
Neb, a Free Service to Find a Therapist - dhruvmanchala
Hi everyone,<p>Our company, Neb, offers a free service to help you find a mental healthcare provider. You can submit a form or schedule a phone call to explain your needs and we come back to you with a few available matches within a week.<p>* we personally call all providers first to ensure they&#x27;re available and a fit
* therapists and providers who can prescribe medication
* specialty, availability, culture, and other factors are taken into account
* in-network or affordable options if needed 
* we can call your insurance on your behalf to help you understand your coverage
* based in San Jose, available anywhere in California<p>We formed our company in January and launched with another idea in mental health in June. We just finished Startup School, and launched this service last month. We’ve had 20 users for this service so far.<p>We did a lot of user interviews and found that the process of finding a mental healthcare provider is really complicated. You have to reach out to a lot of providers, it takes time, you have to call people, information online is outdated, and people don’t know what to look for.<p>If you want help looking for a therapist, please check out our website (www.neb.health). Otherwise, feel free to ask us any questions. Thanks!
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link, then adding your text as a first comment in the new thread. Also, add
"Show HN" to the title so it appears in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew](https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew)
and (after a few upvotes) in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show). Good
luck!

~~~
dhruvmanchala
Thanks for the feedback!

